# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  A.L.I.C.E. (Artificial Linguistic Internet Computer Entity, Alicebot, Alice), chatbot, A.L.I.C.E Artificial Intelligence Foundation

## Airicist

Pandorabots, Inc.

chatbots.org/chatbot/a.l.i.c.e

A.L.I.C.E. on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Two bots talking: Fake Kirk and A.L.I.C.E. 

 Uploaded on Nov 1, 2009




> Panorabots SpellBinder created Fake Captain Kirk meets the original A.L.I.C.E. bot in a match of robot wits. The demo integrates Pandorabots chat bots with talking animated avatars from Oddcast, Inc. This is an early taste of the kind of synthetic drama that is possible with multiple A.I. bots interacting.

----------

